# Drug testing how far back does it go?



## paramedicchick2246 (Aug 23, 2010)

I am going to paramedic classes right now and realize as a potential paramedic I will be drug tested. I did smoke marijuana two months ago as a one time thing beleive me.....but than 
I stopped. My question is how far back does the drug testing go...I heard some drug tests can read into your system as far back as 10 ten years... is this true?
PLEASE let me know!!!!!!!!!


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 23, 2010)

paramedicchick2246 said:


> I am going to paramedic classes right now and realize as a potential paramedic I will be drug tested. I did smoke marijuana two months ago as a one time thing beleive me.....but than
> I stopped. My question is how far back does the drug testing go...I heard some drug tests can read into your system as far back as 10 ten years... is this true?
> PLEASE let me know!!!!!!!!!



Dont sweat it.

You had to be a heavy chronic user for it to remain after 30 days IN THE HAIR.

Most only test urine and if you are a infrequent user, you can test clean without the use of any internet cleansing systems in as little as a week.

Glad you have stopped now quit worrying and avoid it for the sake of your career.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 23, 2010)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+long+does+marijauna+show+up+on+a+drug+test?

Looks like you're ok.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 23, 2010)

Forever!


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 23, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Forever!



That's the herpes...


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 23, 2010)

paramedicchick2246 said:


> I am going to paramedic classes right now and realize as a potential paramedic I will be drug tested. I did smoke marijuana two months ago as a one time thing beleive me.....but than
> I stopped. My question is how far back does the drug testing go...I heard some drug tests can read into your system as far back as 10 ten years... is this true?
> PLEASE let me know!!!!!!!!!



Every agency and department differs.  The best thing to do is stop using illegal drugs all together and you won't have to worry about it.


----------



## thatJeffguy (Aug 23, 2010)

akflightmedic said:


> You had to be a heavy chronic user for it to remain after 30 days IN THE HAIR.



Chronic?


----------



## medicRob (Aug 23, 2010)

paramedicchick2246 said:


> I am going to paramedic classes right now and realize as a potential paramedic I will be drug tested. I did smoke marijuana two months ago as a one time thing beleive me.....but than
> I stopped. My question is how far back does the drug testing go...I heard some drug tests can read into your system as far back as 10 ten years... is this true?
> PLEASE let me know!!!!!!!!!



You'll be fine on the test, just steer clear of things like that in the future for the sake of your career. You don't want to get kicked out of your program or get your license revoked all on account of pot.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow chimpie looks like you made a duplicate thread.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 23, 2010)

medicRob said:


> You'll be fine on the test, just steer clear of things like that in the future for the sake of your career. You don't want to get kicked out of your program or get your license revoked all on account of pot.


Oh, and random drug testing really does mean RANDOM. You could be picked one day to go test again... could be tomorrow, or never. Any hint that you're using anything... and your random number might come up more frequently.

Stay off the stuff. It will REALLY suck donkey nuts for you to lose a job over something like this. And I'm including alcohol too.

Sorry if I'm being a bit crude... but I hope that this conveys the gravity of the issue.


----------



## Tizzy (Aug 23, 2010)

I used to smoke a lot. It was easy for me to stop, because I wasn't getting anything done. I tend to be an ambitious person, and I would always be thinking about everything I wanted to do, where I wanted to go, but never _doing_ any of it.

It was fun, but in the end, it wasn't really worth the time I lost because of it, when I could have been doing much more fun and productive things.


----------



## medicRob (Aug 23, 2010)

This is my hand. I was trying to build a bird house on drugs, and in my feverish haste to complete it, I paid the ultimate price. Don't do drugs kids.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 23, 2010)

medicRob said:


> This is my hand. I was trying to build a bird house on drugs, and in my feverish haste to complete it, I paid the ultimate price. Don't do drugs kids.



Shockering?


----------



## Tizzy (Aug 23, 2010)

medicRob said:


> This is my hand. I was trying to build a bird house on drugs, and in my feverish haste to complete it, I paid the ultimate price. Don't do drugs kids.



Yes but now, your hand is the shockenator.


----------



## medicRob (Aug 23, 2010)

Tizzy said:


> Yes but now, your hand is the shockenator.



All I know is that it sucks not being able to give a high five, it is more like a high three.


----------



## medicRob (Aug 23, 2010)

Click Here


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 23, 2010)

I heard that if your parents or great grandparents used drugs there is a 73% chance that you will test positive for which ever drug they used.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 23, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Wow chimpie looks like you made a duplicate thread.



Fixed for the Chimp...
Threads merged.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 23, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> I heard that if your parents or great grandparents used drugs there is a 73% chance that you will test positive for which ever drug they used.



I heard that 87.4% of statistics are made up on the spot.

Somehow, I'm choosing to believe your statistic.  I'll quit tomorrow in case of a random drug test.  That would be humiliating to get pinged for granddaddy's 'shrooms.


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 23, 2010)

Urine test you will be fine. 

I know of quite a few places out here, mostly fire departments, that polygraph and in that case you will probably be screwed. If you have to take one, whatever you do, don't lie. They're difficult to beat and you're better off telling them the truth about a misdeed than them them finding out you're hiding stuff.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 24, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Urine test you will be fine.
> 
> I know of quite a few places out here, mostly fire departments, that polygraph and in that case you will probably be screwed. If you have to take one, whatever you do, don't lie. They're difficult to beat and you're better off telling them the truth about a misdeed than them them finding out you're hiding stuff.



I know several people who've fessed up to minor things (and one time of smoking pot is minor, IMO) and still gotten hired.


----------

